# Any Good Breath mints after smoking ?



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you have a favorite breath saver for after a smoke ?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Altoids or Altoids gum work well


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Altoids Cinnamon


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Check this thread out
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/255466-cigar-breath-help.html


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

The original Altoids (pepermint) are good. I prefer them because they're naturally flavored with real pepermint oil. The cinnamon flavored ones are artificially-flavored.

Also, Henry Clay makes a smoker's breath mint.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah, I just pack another bowl. I don't want to talk to those people anyway.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree Altoids.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Normally I don't care but Mom's services were today .
Knew People would be hugging and kissing me .

Thanks Joeybear I got your post in time and got the Altoids peppermint .

They did the trick at least I hope they did . :smokin:

Bill


----------

